# JMicrion

## AndyThomas

heres my spec e6300 @ 2.8 ghz Gigabite ds3 7900 gs giel ultra low latency 800 mhz 1 gb 2 sticks 

any ways i got the JMicron SaTa/Pata controler. so first question is when will a new kernel come out so i can just boot live cd and hit install ?

second question when i ran ubuntu i installed nvidia drivers with envy and with wine running cs:s i got real low fps so shuld i 

compile cedega from cvs ? (btw i get 100 constant in xp with all high gfx capped at 100)

also not doing that till im on gentoo.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Your best bet for an easy installation is to install Sabayon.

Ask the games question in the Games forum, for the relevant people to see it  :Wink: 

----------

## GWilliam

#NULLLast edited by GWilliam on Sat Jul 24, 2010 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@AndyThomas: Welcome to Gentoo   :Smile: 

if you want to do it the "Gentoo way" / in plain console, try out my livecds (see my signature)

----------

## AndyThomas

i tried that kept getting a error tho like right at start when i typed

```
mke2fs -j -o dir_index /dev/sda3
```

the error was something like dev_index culd not be found

----------

## wynn

 *AndyThomas wrote:*   

> i tried that kept getting a error tho like right at start when i typed
> 
> ```
> mke2fs -j -o dir_index /dev/sda3
> ```
> ...

 Perhaps you need capital "O", not lowercase "o"

```
       -o creator-os

              Manually override the default value of the "creator os" field of the filesystem.  Normally the creator field is set by default to the native OS of the mke2fs executable.

       -O feature[,...]

              Create filesystem with given features (filesystem options), overriding the default filesystem options.

...

                   dir_index

                          Use hashed b-trees to speed up lookups in large directories.
```

----------

## AndyThomas

no tried with lower and upper case

----------

## PaulBredbury

I think you're getting mke2fs and tune2fs confused.

----------

## AndyThomas

i was using the gentoo quick install guide.

----------

